# TV supplier



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Having just retired to the Pousaflores area,can anyone recommend the following

1.Reliable jobbing builder.
2.TV and electrical supplier.
3.TV satellite installer.

I would prefer to use local trades people where possible,but don't mind travelling out of the immediate area for the electrical appliance suppliers.


Thanks in advance for any replies,

David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Plenty of choice in Ansiao for TV & electrical

TV & Sat unless you just want Portuguese TV you should wait just a few weeks now for the new Astra Satellite to come online, all reports say you're very unlikely to get UK TV south of Coimbra regardless of the size of dish you install wait until theres solid reliable information out there.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Plenty of choice in Ansiao for TV & electrical
> 
> TV & Sat unless you just want Portuguese TV you should wait just a few weeks now for the new Astra Satellite to come online, all reports say you're very unlikely to get UK TV south of Coimbra regardless of the size of dish you install wait until theres solid reliable information out there.



As usual CM,a very helpful reply.

Regards

David


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

*Builder*

Just a repeat of my previous request for a local builder in the Pousaflores area,a recommendation would be ideal,thanks.




David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not my area of Portugal, might help if you say type of builder your after as their licensed and different licence allow them to do different value work, if its an odd job man your after then a asking a neighbour or at your local cafe or for trades asking in local suppliers, even now I take a simple translation with drawing or photo of what I'm after when I don't know the right person


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

New Astra 2E satellite successfully launched 29 Sept 2013

Astra 2F Satellite at 28.2° East gives lots of information


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes but not really good news for most of Portugal, Spain, Greece etc, reports are that UK TV stations will move to the UK Spot Beam which is bad news for Portugal, hopefully they will also be on Pan-European Spotbeam, no news from Sky yet which their using, only real goods news is that there more KA Band beams used for sat broadband so maybe more beams means more competition and better prices but only half of Portugal seems to get coverage with a 4>6 metre dish that would cost a fortune if the maps are correct


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

and you would probably need planning permission to put it up!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Let alone the pad and support you'd need to mount it on, think they must have dish size wrong, your dish is what 60-80cm? and the sat you use is further out and not such a good angle


----------

